# Do you like philosophy ? And if so what philosophers do you like?



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

All is in the title!
Thanks!


----------



## Lady of Redstones (Apr 28, 2021)

Welll... I don't really like philosophy - have to admit that I don't know a lot about it, but it doesn't tempt me much. My image of philosophy is that it is very abstract and not concrete, asking more and more questions instead of answering them.
When I read a philosophical text, normally for my studies, it feels like hard work to even understand what point the author is making - are they making points at all actually?!
I've read some stuff of Simone de Beauvoir and Donna Haraway. I tried Judith Butler and Michel Foucoult, but quickly gave up.
If I read stuff, I either wanna have a specific information (qickly, please. Without so much blabla.) or a confirmation that what I am thinking is "right" - with philosophers (the ones I mentioned, at least) I have the impression that they want to inspire me to think in a different way, outside of my box - but I don't especially _like_ that, to be honest. So, even if I agree with what they write, I don't feel at ease with their style.
I guess that I am a typical SJ here ;-) What I like about de Beauvoir and existentialism is the realism: What are your circumstances/living conditions doing to you, how does that shape your personality? That is something I can grasp (because of my Si function). But honestly I got really impatient to learn how to cope with that/change things after realizing how they are and why that is!


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Lecomte!

I really enjoyed Ayn Rand's objectivism with the individual working hard...but other than that no not really.


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Hi Lecomte!
> 
> I really enjoyed Ayn Rand's objectivism with the individual working hard...but other than that no not really.


Hi! Thanks you a lot for your answer!

What do you think of pragmatism?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

lecomte said:


> Hi! Thanks you a lot for your answer!
> 
> What do you think of pragmatism?


Words are all talk ;-)


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Only philosophy with immediate applicability. The use must be easily discerned.
Otherwise, I only see it as a game. A way of having fun. Just like playing chess. Or going to a strip club. Or playing a board game. Or reading a book.
Thinking a lot with bad results is a waste of time, a lot of guys did that in the past (some remained in history as "enlightened minds") enough that we do not need to do it anymore.

Practical Philosophy. It should be a fundamental subject of study in every educational system, if not already. I do not know.
Just like basic health and economic education.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

impulsenine said:


> Only philosophy with immediate applicability. The use must be easily discerned.
> Otherwise, I only see it as a game. A way of having fun. Just like playing chess. Or going to a strip club. Or playing a board game. Or reading a book.
> Thinking a lot with bad results is a waste of time, a lot of guys did that in the past (some remained in history as "enlightened minds") enough that we do not need to do it anymore.
> 
> ...


You're an xSxJ too?


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

deafcrossfitter said:


> You're an xSxJ too?


Who knows? 🤫


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

impulsenine said:


> Who knows? 🤫


And so the mystery continues...


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

impulsenine said:


> Only philosophy with immediate applicability. The use must be easily discerned.
> Otherwise, I only see it as a game. A way of having fun. Just like playing chess. Or going to a strip club. Or playing a board game. Or reading a book.
> Thinking a lot with bad results is a waste of time, a lot of guys did that in the past (some remained in history as "enlightened minds") enough that we do not need to do it anymore.
> 
> ...


Deep philosophy is like deep theoretical physics.

You talk about :"immediate applicability ". How to decide ?

We would not be thinking about it the first place if it was known territory. we are thinking of it because it is unknown territory. We wanna know or understand which we dont know or understand yet.

How would einstein know if his line of thinking would lead to relativity of time? Its impossible.

How would a philosopher know where his thinking would lead or what mystery it would unravel and whether or not it would be worth it .

You have taken the most complex problem in the world and made an impossible demand.
And since that demand can never be met theoretically you have trivialized the problem itself.

many complicated math/physics and philosophy problems which seems useless in short term have changed human understanding thousands of year after that. ever think or know about that ?

Newton has said : humanity stands tall and sees far because it is standing on the shoulders of giants (mathematicians/physicists/philosophers/other scientists/men and women who pushed frontiers)

PRACTICAL PHILOSOPHY : SUCH AN FILTHY CONCEPT .


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Aienteapee said:


> Deep philosophy is like deep theoretical physics.
> 
> You talk about :"immediate applicability ". How to decide ?
> 
> ...


If you think I'm going to respond to your embarrassing attempts to justify things, you know you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

impulsenine said:


> If you think I'm going to respond to your embarrassing attempts to justify things, you know you're sorely mistaken.


Calls it embarrassing. Does not explain why. Also fails to answer critical points argued in previous answer. Spits out empty opinion. Such to the point arguments I am losing my mind. Eyegasm


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Aienteapee said:


> Calls it embarrassing. Does not explain why. Also fails to answer critical points argued in previous answer. Spits out empty opinion. Such to the point arguments I am losing my mind. Eyegasm


Then why are you in this thread if it's so terrible for you?


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

Point 1 : I have nowhere mentioned this thread is terrible. Show me evidence where I have said it. If you can't I suggest you apologize for wrongly accusing me.

Point 2 : I found the users point of view that philosophy should be practical to be a massive trivialization of the topic which have pushed humanity so far very terrible and I argued against it in a point by point manner which you can read if you scroll above.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Aienteapee said:


> Point 1 : I have nowhere mentioned this thread is terrible. Show me evidence where I have said it.
> 
> Point 2 : I found the users point of view that philosophy should be practical to be a massive trivialization of the topic which have pushed humanity so far very terrible and I argued against it in a point by point manner which you can read if you scroll above.


" Such to the point arguments I am losing my mind. Eyegasm " insinuates pretty clearly that you find this thread so terrible and that it is a painful experience for you. Knock the shit off.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

At some point all philosophy hurts my head. I can never point to any one philosopher and say: "A-HA! This is the ONE!" 

Many offer bits and pieces of something interesting but, just like the divide between Quantum physics and Newtonian physics, they lack a cohesive unified theory that ties everything we know together. 

Perhaps I am just too picky. I see so many possibilities that I have a hard time picking one.


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> " Such to the point arguments I am losing my mind. Eyegasm " insinuates pretty clearly that you find this thread so terrible and that it is a painful experience for you. Knock the shit off.


Criticizing an SPECIFIC USERS REPLY = Calling the thread terrible ?

Are you high on horse shit ?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Aienteapee said:


> Criticizing an SPECIFIC USERS REPLY = Calling the thread terrible ?
> 
> Are you high on horse shit ?


Alright, I'm not engaging with you further, it seems you do not take personal responsibility at all and are unhealthy. Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Alright, I'm not engaging with you further, it seems you do not take personal responsibility at all and are unhealthy. Welcome to my ignore list.


another user who spits out opinion after accusation which could not be proved as soon as i asked for evidence.

chameleons. as soon as you could not provide evidence against me you used ad hominem and ran away.
that strategy will surely take u far in life. good luck from me.


----------



## Aienteapee (Jun 23, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> At some point all philosophy hurts my head. I can never point to any one philosopher and say: "A-HA! This is the ONE!"
> 
> Many offer bits and pieces of something interesting but, just like the divide between Quantum physics and Newtonian physics, they lack a cohesive unified theory that ties everything we know together.
> 
> Perhaps I am just too picky. I see so many possibilities that I have a hard time picking one.


yes . That makes both of us my friend. That is because there is much more to know. And even if it hurts still its an important and good thing. Six pack dont come without the pain before. One of the very few and respectable comment here.


----------

